
10/GUI : The Video - twampss
http://10gui.com/video/
======
m_eiman
Does anyone know if the new Wacom Bamboo with multitouch exposes the "raw"
touch events so that apps can use them, specifically on OSX?

Looking at [1], it seems like there's a fair chance that they're available,
but that file hasn't been updated since before the new models were released.

If the touch events are available, it should be possible to do a pretty decent
implementation of some of their ideas on a standard OSX install.

[1]
[http://www.wacomeng.com/devsupport/downloads/mac/macosx/EN00...](http://www.wacomeng.com/devsupport/downloads/mac/macosx/EN0056-NxtGenImpGuideX.pdf)

------
ptomato
Or see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877535>

